# tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?



## scorpion1 (14. Juli 2005)

da ich es leid bin immer wieder erdfsperre in steinharten böden zu drücken um dann letzten endes doch festzustellen das dieser schief ist oder nicht parallel zum hinteren will ich mir einen billigen Perca Rod Pod für 39€ ausm askari bestellen .
ich stelle keine sonderlichen anforderungen wie extreme Standfestigekeit an abhängen oder geringes PAckmaß
er soll einfach nur 2 Ruten halten und nicht doll kippeln oder schief stehen

was meint ihr ?


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Also von dem Perca ding würd *ich *die Finger lassen!!!!! 


Aber es gab hier mal nen Thread wo sich viele ein Pod bei Ebay ersteigert haben und alle hoch zufrieden damit waren. 
Ich such mal





heir is'er http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43306&highlight=rod+pod

die haben da alle bei Ulli duli bei ebay bestellt und waren sehr zufrieden.
ich hab das Teil auch schon mal gesehn, und da ging wat!!!!!


----------



## carper_83 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## harti911 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hi,


ich kann mich der Meinung von Carper_83 nur anschließen.
Ich selbst habe auch das Fox Euro Pod schon seit zig Jahren und benutze es immer noch gerne, wenn ich keine Sticks in den Boden hineinbekomme! Leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wie teuer es heute sein darf, aber ich habe gerade mal eben bei Ebay unter bereits abgelaufene Auktionen nachgesehen und da ist z.B. ein komplettes Euro Pod für 33 Euro weggegangen! Aber da musst Du wahrscheinlich Glück haben, da ansonsten die Artikel mit dem Fuchs bei Ebay für einen haufen Geld weggehen!

Aber ich denke, dass Du mit dem Euro Pod wesentlich glücklicher werden würdest und Du es ebenfalls auch besser wiederverkaufen könntest...


----------



## scorpion1 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

kann auch net mehr ausgeben da ich 200€ hab und mir nen Shimano GTE B für knappe 89 und noch ne Daiwa Emblem Rute hole und schnur und so da bleibt für den Rod Pod net viel übrig
kostet mittlerweile nur noch 18€ !!!


https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/42d67c35001f2ebf271dc33c7eaf06ad/Product/View/84858&2E85&2E585#


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

@ Skorpion1

Ich hab das Pic von dem Pod für Dich mal direkt gelinkt... #h






Quelle: angelsport.de

Ansonsten kann ich meinen Vorpostern nur zustimmen: Lieber was bewährtes Gebrauchtes, als was eher zweifelhaftes Neues. #6


----------



## smart (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

also das pod von "PILKMAN" habe ich auch bin damit sehr zufrieden,zwei pieper noch
dran und ab geht die lutzie!!!


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				smart schrieb:
			
		

> also das pod von "PILKMAN" habe ich auch bin damit sehr zufrieden,zwei pieper noch
> dran und ab geht die lutzie!!!



Moinsen Smart,

meinste das Grand Snyper von Cygnet? Das hab ich nämlich, das oben auf dem Bild gelinkte hab ich nur aus dem Onlinekatalog von Askari gelinkt, damit man das gleich mal vor Augen hat, wenn man den Thread liest. #h


----------



## smart (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!sorry also ich hab ihn(von askari) und bin auch sehr
zufrieden damit,---------also von mir gibts keine probleme..


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

ich halte mich meist an die Regel:
"Der billige Kauf ist nicht immer der günstige Kauf!"

Ich würde auch nur was "vernünftiges" kaufen...


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				smart schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! sorry ..



Kein Problem, Smart. :m



			
				smart schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab ihn(von askari) und bin auch sehr
> zufrieden damit,---------also von mir gibts keine probleme....



Na dann gibt´s doch wenigstens mal jemanden, der dieses Pod hat und den Skorpion1 direkt fragen kann... #6


----------



## scorpion1 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

dauert der Aufbau lange ?
und wie is die Größe so ?
wakelig ?

Gruß
Scorpion1


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hi,

ich würde mir auf gar keinen Fall das Askari Pod holen  !

Habe mir mal ein ähnliches Modell von Angelsport Schirmer für damals 50 DM geholt. 
Man ärgert sich dauernd, dass die Ruten wackeln und schief stehen. Wenn du zwei verschiedene Ruten und Rollen fischt, stehts noch schiefer (wegen dem Gewicht).

Lieber gleich was besseres nehmen.

Der Aufbau dauert nicht wirklich lange- höchstens 3-4 Minuten.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## harti911 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Auf dem Bild von dem Askari-Pod kann man ja auch sehr gut die Schrauben sehen...
Schneller geht´s dann mit dem Aufbau auch, wenn man diese Schnellspanner hat, wie z.B. das Euro Pod... ;-)


----------



## Augustiner (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Ich möchte mir vieleict auch ein Rod Pot zulegen!

ich hab bei Askari dabei das Kogha Super Pod gefunden!
Was haltet ihr davon??


https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront


----------



## scorpion1 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

1. dein Link geht net du musst den aus eigenschaften nehmen
2. is das der für 19€ ?
der is noch billiger gebaut da kannste die speere nich mal ausziehen


----------



## Masterfischer (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

MAl ne andere Frage was bringt son Rod Pod eigentlich ist doch nicht weiter als ein großer Rutenhalter, wo mann auch Bissanzeiger raufschrauben kann. Ich pers. schwöre immer noch auf Banksticks. Ausserdem haben die Banksticks einen Vorteil mann kann seine Ruten auch 20m auseinander legen.
Gruss Masterfischer


----------



## carper_83 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## scorpion1 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

sieht ästhetischer aus 
aber vorallem weil ich meine Banksticks immer nur Schief in den Boden kriege


----------



## Masterfischer (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				scorpion1 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ästhetischer aus
> aber vorallem weil ich meine Banksticks immer nur Schief in den Boden kriege


Ja du aber ich nicht Ok dann ist meine Frage beantwortet, dann habe ich jetzt auch endlich Argumente für meine Mutter das ich so etwas noch zum Geburtstag gebrauchen könnte  *g*
dann würd ich noch ein bisschen Kohle dazugeben un mi ein vernünftiges von FOX oder so kaufen.( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65984&item=7169842131&rd=1 )so was Zum Beißspiel


----------



## scorpion1 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

jo der sieht geil aus aber son High Rod wäre nix für mich is zu groß aber erst mal aufgebaut isser um längen besser .
denke aber das der noch auf seine 80€ hochgeht


----------



## harti911 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				scorpion1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber vorallem weil ich meine Banksticks immer nur Schief in den Boden kriege


 
Also ich habe schon bei vielen Karpfenanglern gesehen, dass die ne Wasserwaage dabei haben!!!

Aber nen Kommentar spare ich mir lieber dazu... |uhoh:


----------



## HartmutDeuchler (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hallo Boardies     |wavey:
Surft doch mal bei www.rodpod.de vorbei.
Dort gibt es meiner Meinung nach hervoragende Qualität, diese Rodpods werden für den jeweiligen Kunden individuell angepaßt.
Ich selbst habe einen und bin seit mehreren Jahren damit zufrieden.
Aufbau dieses Ropods inerhalb einer Minute mit wenigen Handgriffen.

mfg
Hartmut


----------



## harti911 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65984&item=7168656001&rd=1


Hier noch vielleicht was für Dich... endet in kürze...


----------



## Masterfischer (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65984&item=7168656001&rd=1
> 
> 
> Hier noch vielleicht was für Dich... endet in kürze...


Ja das wäre auch net schlecht aber da sind keine Buzzer Bars drauf(so wie ich das sehe) die kosten dann auch noch mal EXTRA.
Gruss Masterfischer

PS: Da ist dieser( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65984&item=7169777354&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW )schon besser, scheint der gleiche zu sein, aber der hat Buzzerbars im gegensatz zu dem anderen.


----------



## Adrian* (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

ich hab mir beim bode ein rod pod für 50euro gekauft, der is jetzt eigentlich schon total am a**** ,...leg lieber noch was drauf und kauf dir was vernümpftiges, an so nem teil hast du nicht lange freunde....


----------



## Masterfischer (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				scorpion1 schrieb:
			
		

> jo der sieht geil aus aber son High Rod wäre nix für mich is zu groß aber erst mal aufgebaut isser um längen besser .
> denke aber das der noch auf seine 80€ hochgeht


Sieht schon geil aus (ich galub ich hab mich in das High Pod:l ) und diese 80€ ist es denke ich mal wert.
Gruss Masterfischer


----------



## robertb (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Wobei das Pod nicht von Fox ist nur der beigelegte Spool Dispenser


----------



## FischfreundHH (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Ich würde echt lieber etwas mehr Kohle locker machen, sonst wirst Du Dich nur ärgern. Hab voe einigen Jahren mal einen "No Name" Pod gekauft und hab ihn nach drei, vier Sessions im See versenkt. Das Teil war nur am Wackeln, alles am rosten usw...


----------



## zanderzocker1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				scorpion1 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich es leid bin immer wieder erdfsperre in steinharten böden zu drücken um dann letzten endes doch festzustellen das dieser schief ist oder nicht parallel zum hinteren will ich mir einen billigen Perca Rod Pod für 39€ ausm askari bestellen .
> ich stelle keine sonderlichen anforderungen wie extreme Standfestigekeit an abhängen oder geringes PAckmaß
> er soll einfach nur 2 Ruten halten und nicht doll kippeln oder schief stehen
> 
> was meint ihr ?


 kauf dir am besten einen beim askari.Die von kogha sin billig un haben fast die beste qualität aber uf keinen fall son plastigding von perca.Die sin zwar billig aber auch genauso billig in der qualität.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Der is ned schlecht.


----------



## Merlinrs (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Nein das Askari Pod tut es nicht Du kriegst die Buzzerbar nicht richtig fest die dreht sich immer die schrauben halten auch nur von Früh bis Mittag. Das Gewinde an der Buzzerbar ist nur eingepresst das lockert sich mit der zeit und kannst es nicht mehr festziehen.Das Rod Pod wird nicht länger als ein halbes jahr halten. Ich habe letztes Jahr mir das Pod hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65984&item=7169861472&rd=1
von Ulli Dulli gekauft für 48 €. Bis jetzt hält es und steht auch eigenernmaßen stabil.Für denn Preis wirste kaum was besseres finden außer du packst noch richtig geld auf den Tisch für ein Sniper.


----------



## zanderzocker1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie man Karpfen am besten zubereitet?Weil ich hab gestern mein ersten Karpfen gegrillt un der hat zum kotzen geschmeckt            schon mal Danke im vorraus euer ZANDERZOCKER1


----------



## Rutilus (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hallo Zanderzocker1 ! Willkommen an Board #h

Mit deiner Frage bist du hier etwas falsch, weil es in diesem Thema ja um billige Rod Pods geht.
Daher solltest du um mehr Antworten zu bekommen ein neues Thema erstellen, entweder hier in der Karpfenecke (wo die meisten ihre Karpfen aber nicht essen und die Antworten wahrscheinlich spärlich ausfallen) oder in der Rubrik "Fischzubereitung" mal etwas suchen, da steht schon das ein oder andere zu deiner Frage: KLICK

Gruß - Rutilus
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=987286&pp=25&page=2


----------



## scorpion1 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

@Merlins:
das is doch das Behr Rod Pod was es auch bei Askari für 69€ gibt is Behr nich auch ne Billigmarke ?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

kenn ich nicht ,
denke aber es muß nicht immer das TEUERSTE her nur um Ruten & POWERONOFF´S Sicher zu halten...!


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				scorpion1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Merlins:
> das is doch das Behr Rod Pod was es auch bei Askari für 69€ gibt is Behr nich auch ne Billigmarke ?


 
HEy scorpion

das gibts von mehreren Herstellern, das heißt da gibts wohl eine Firma die das Teil baut und dann wird einfach der jeweilige Hersteller drauf gepapt und dann unter dessem Namen verkauft. 

und wenn Dir die Marke nicht gefällt kauft Dir nen Fox Aufkleber und kleb ihn über das Logo:q :q :q :q :q :q :q  wenns schön macht!!!!:q


----------



## Merlinrs (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Da hat Siff Cop recht das gibt es von mindestens 10 verschiedenen Herrstellern zu unterschiedlichen Preisen. z.B Askari Hauptkatalog 139 € völlig überteuert im Sonderkatalog 69 € ist fast ok. Von Quantum auch so bei Ebay.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				FischfreundHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hab voe einigen Jahren mal einen "No Name" Pod gekauft und hab ihn nach drei, vier Sessions im See versenkt.


*Das war ein Witz, oder???*


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Glaub nicht, meine ersten beiden Pods hab ich auch an Jugendliche verschenkt.
Zwanzigtausend schrauben anziehen und es war dennoch Wackelig. Daher knallt man die schrauben fest, die nudeln dadurch aus, und dann hat man den Kaffee irgendwann auf...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gregory duveau (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

hi, ich selber nutze auch erdsperre , sind einfach praktish , immer auf und abbauen ist nicht so toll, shau mal nach es gibt auch erdspeere die nicht sofort biegen , wenns mal hart ist


gruss gregory


----------



## scorpion1 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

naja trotzdem schwer wenn unten im Boden haufen Geröll liegt und bei mir is das Prob das ich die nie Grage reinbekomme sieht immer voll ungleichmäßig aus,
bin da n bissl perfektionisst


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hi,
ich würde es erstmal ohne Rod Pod versuchen.
Nimm dir doch einfach mal einen Tag Zeit und über den Stick gerade rein zu bekommen.
Zur Not versuche es mit der Wasserwaage, wie oben empfohlen.
Damit steht er in jedem Fall senkrecht.
Es gibt auch Speere aus massivem Edelstahl. Die kannst du auch mit dem Hammer reinprügeln.
Ich sehe bei dir keinen Grund für die Unnötige Investition in eine zusätzliche Rutenauflage.
Bis dann................


----------



## dropback (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ...
> Nimm dir doch einfach mal einen Tag Zeit und über den Stick gerade rein zu bekommen.
> .................


ROFL.
Stimmt.
Wozu ein Rod Pod wenn man die Banksticks schon nach 1-2 Tagen in den Boden gesteckt hat.    |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## junior (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Ich betoniere meistens. Das klappt mit dem schnellhärtenden Stoff ganz gut. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32146&item=7532535104&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40843&item=5989425595&rd=1

Diese beiden Sachen sind allerdings dringend erforderlich


----------



## harti911 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Na ich weiss nicht so recht, ich würde dann doch lieber zur Wasserwaage tendieren!

Ich denke, dass die folgende Wasserwaage sehr gut für das Karpfenangeln bzw. das Ausrichten der Sticks geeignet ist:

--> Klickst Du hier <--

Aber die müsste es schon sein, alles andere ist billiger Schrott! |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL.
> Stimmt.
> Wozu ein Rod Pod wenn man die Banksticks schon nach 1-2 Tagen in den Boden gesteckt hat.    |supergri |supergri |supergri



Yupp, ich find die Lösung auch besser. Hat dann nämlich den Vorteil, dass die guten Sticks gleich an Ort und Stelle für das nächste Angeln bleiben können...    ... ähnlich Excalibur wird man die nämlich wohl kaum mehr aus dem Boden bekommen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











... einfach die Schrauben lösen und den dünneren Einsatz aus den Sticks mit nach Hause nehmen. Beim nächsten Angeln drauf hoffen, dass Vandalen die Sticks nicht verbogen haben oder ein anderer Angler auch auf den Trichter gekommen ist, die Einsätze wieder einsetzen, festschrauben, fertig. Geniale Lösung. :q :m


----------



## dropback (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Könnte aber auch recht teuer werden. Je nachdem wie viele Plätze und Gewässer man so das Jahr über befischt :m |supergri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Was für ein Umstand mit dem Tagelangen einschlagen und/oder einbetonieren.

Einfach die Hilti und das Stromaggregat mit in den Carryall packen und am Wasser ein paar Anständige Löcher in den Fels bohren. Das geht in wenigen Minuten.
Dann kann man die Erdspeere einfach einstecken, anschliessend wieder mitnehmen, und die Löcher sind auch nächstes mal noch da...



Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## junior (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Holger, das halte ich für verbesserungswürdig:
Es kann doch zum Problem werden, wenn das Loch zu breit für den Erdspeer ist.... und mit der Hillti musst Du oberpräzise arbeiten...Vielleicht sollte man Hilti- Loch, Beton und natürlich High-Tech Wasserwaage kombinieren... Dann hält es sicher.
Allerdings: Wie bringen wir den Speer wieder raus ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Also stabil muß es schon sein. Im Kies oder Schieferschotter wird aber alles schwierig.   
Ich habe ein ziemlich aufwendiges und schweren/s Rod Pod im Super-Sonderangebot AngelDomäne für 89 EUR gekauft, voll aus dickem Edelstahl und schon ziemlich schwer, aber die Stabilität halte ich für gerade mal für ausreichend und die Billigteile mit ihren dünnen Röhrchen werden ja kaum die erste Streßsituation überstehen, so drüber stolpern, Freilauf zu etc. ...  :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Hmmm, 


> Es kann doch zum Problem werden, wenn das Loch zu breit für den Erdspeer ist.... und mit der Hillti musst Du oberpräzise arbeiten...Vielleicht sollte man Hilti- Loch, Beton und natürlich High-Tech Wasserwaage kombinieren... Dann hält es sicher.
> Allerdings: Wie bringen wir den Speer wieder raus ???



Na dann lassen wir das eben und nehmen einfach Handelsübliche Sonnenschirmständer mit Nasser-Sand-Füllung mit.



Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Merlinrs (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

Mensch Leute es geht auch einfacher.Man nehme 2 Panzersperren dann ist es fast wie ein Rod Pod die nimmt auch keiner weg da sie 500 KG wiegen. Wenn die dinger Rosten nicht so schlimm braucht mindestens 100 Jahre ehh die durch sind.
Und wenn man glück hat kriegt man die umsonst. Die macht auch garantiert niemand Kaputt.


----------



## Carpfighter (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

DAs ist ne super Lösung !!!!
Preiswet, Federleicht, stabil , für die Ewigkeit , Diebstahlsicher.....
Was will man mehr !???????

Carpfighter


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

ähm ne, ich meinte einen Tag üben, damit es dann später immer auf Anhieb klappt. 
Also NICHT vor jedem Fischen einen Tag die Sticks ausrichten.


----------



## kolmwalker (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: tuts ein billiger Rod Pod auch ?*

tuts ein "billiger" Rod Pod auch?

... diese Frage hab ich mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auch gestellt. Fazit aus meiner Sicht: Nein! Für 30 bis 60 Euros ein unstabiles Gebilde, das mir je nach Uferbeschaffenheit und Gewässer auch noch wenig Möglichkeiten zur Ausrichtung ermöglicht, sollte einfach zu teuer sein.

Mit einem weinenden Auge sehe ich den kürzlich beendeten eBay-Auktionen von Pelzer Phaser Rod Pod's hinterher, welche jeweils mit rund 90 und 130 € rausgingen. Das zweite Auge freut sich aber, weil sich irgendwo im Kopf doch das Cygnet Grand Snyper oder das Fox Sky Pod festgesetzt haben. Werde die Entscheidung wohl per Losentscheid herbeiführen.|wavey:


----------

